# .NET!!!



## Zangetsu (Feb 2, 2008)

Well I have 3 questions: 

Q1.What is Pre & Postsolution in .NET ? 
Q2.What is .suo file ?
Q3.What is the current ranking of programming languages(in terms of their   
     scope,demand) ? C,C++,JAVA,.NET etc 

Eager 2 know from u guys


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 2, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> Well I have 3 questions:
> 
> Q1.What is Pre & Postsolution in .NET ?
> Q2.What is .suo file ?
> ...


C - for unix style kernel programming. recomended learn, as its fairly easy.

C++ - current industry standard for developing applications on a machine.

Java - Fast taking over C++, as its web enabled, and is recomended for all web programmers to learn. Its simpler than C++, and is very secure.

.NET - Its a M$ framework for M$ O$es like Window$ Vi$ta. Being partially OSSed, and is semi ported to other platforms. Its not as opportunity giving as the rest.

recomended order of importance given while learning: Java >> C > C++ >>>> .Net


----------



## Garbage (Feb 2, 2008)

I can't answer first 2 questions.

For 3rd....

If u know C language, then all other (procedural) languages are not hard to learn. U can master them very easily.

As C++ is combination of Procedural and Object Oriented, it's good for those who having C base and want to learn Object Oriented languages such as Java.

Now a days, there is much hype for Java and .NET
Better is to go for Java first and then .NET
It's always good to go as C --> C++ --> Java/.NET


----------



## RCuber (Feb 2, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> Q1.What is Pre & Postsolution in .NET ?


never heard about it  


> Q2.What is .suo file ?


its the visual studio solution user option file, it is used to store IDE user customised IDE settings, it also holds some sourcesafe information. 


> Q3.What is the current ranking of programming languages(in terms of their
> scope,demand) ? C,C++,JAVA,.NET etc




Demand for C is in embedded platform. 

C++ is in driver development (both win as well as in *nix as well as in BSD ) and also application programming in linux via QT/GTK , Win32 Programming in windows. And basically not for web development. This is baap of all programming languages very powerfull but people go away from it as the learning curve is a bit steep. 

Java , used to build web applications, applets/apps, and also apps for mobile devices. One language for many platform.

.NET - is also used for building web applications, win apps , as well as mobile device application. Many languages for one platform. The major programming language is C# and vb.net J#( similar to java), but .NET also support about 25+ other languages. what this does is it gives you the freedom to chose you programming language of your choice.

The demand is everywhere, be it C,C++, java or .NET . Job openings of skilled C/C++ developers is low considering java and .NET , when it comes to java & .NET both are same. there are thousands of companies offering jobs in these two fields.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 2, 2008)

Garbage said:


> As C++ is combination of Procedural and Object Oriented, it's good for those who having C base and want to learn Object Oriented languages such as Java.
> 
> Now a days, there is much hype for Java and .NET
> Better is to go for Java first and then .NET
> It's always good to go as C --> C++ --> Java/.NET


thanks for repeating my lines 
yes, Java IS the language to learn, after learning C. And yes, C is a very good base provider. Its like learning basic mathematics before calculus. You get a firm foundation if you study C, which also has the advantage of having some of the most powerful compilers ever made, like GCC, Intel C, IBM C, Microsoft C, etc.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 2, 2008)

how can i start with .NET ??


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 2, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> how can i start with .NET ??


ask gx_saurav, he is an ex-beginer


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 2, 2008)

hmm well .. i don't think he visits this section
so why not you tell ...


----------



## RCuber (Feb 2, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> how can i start with .NET ??


You have two choice , either VB.NET or C#. 
You can download the Visual Studio Express Editions from here  or check with dec DVD of digit , I think it was given. 

Everything  you need to start learning about .NET is in here


----------

